# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Line charts with a large amount of data

## Impala67

I have to make a line chart ('F' should be on the vertical axis, 'dL' on horizontal) and another where 'd' is on the vertical axis and 'e' on horizotal one but I don't know how. I'd appreciate any help.

----------


## dflak

This should be a simple chart exercise. Select a cell in the data range for F and dl (columns C&D). Then select the Insert Ribbon and select a chart type of X-Y scatter. Excel should do the rest.

I did this and both charts look almost identical.

----------

